# Fillets and veggies!



## LarryWolfe (Apr 26, 2007)

Hit BJ's on the way home and picked up some tenderloin along with a brisket and loin backs for the weekend!  Gotta keep the Primo busy or it gets fussy!   

Seasoned the filets with woos, cracked pepper and kosher salt.  Basted the corn with a mixture of butter, pepper, salt, paprika and garlic.  Onion and zuch's were marinated in zesty Italian dressing!  Meal turned out great!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 26, 2007)

dang Larry....you're gonna wear that thing out!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Dude..I'm starved!
Send some of that now!!!


----------



## Griff (Apr 26, 2007)

Larry, what temp do your grill your steaks at on the Oval?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Larry, what temp do your grill your steaks at on the Oval?



Griff I did these at about 400*.


----------



## Finney (Apr 27, 2007)

You know, I've never been one to argue with you :roll: .....  But those don't look like Tenderloin to me.  :?   What's up with that?


Have you checked that dome theremometer yet?  I would assume it's right, just asking.  Cool thing about the Primo thermometer is that you can calibrate it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> You know, I've never been one to argue with you :roll: .....  But those don't look like Tenderloin to me.  :?   What's up with that?
> 
> 
> Have you checked that dome theremometer yet?  I would assume it's right, just asking.  Cool thing about the Primo thermometer is that you can calibrate it.



Yeah BoBo they were tenderloin, just could've been trimmed a bit better, but I left all the fat on them to keep as much flavor as possible.  

You would argue with a fence post wouldn't you?  :?


----------



## Finney (Apr 27, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it was wrong.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 27, 2007)

Lookin' good Larry...now let's get down to business; now that you're not using  your WSM's how much you want for them?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 27, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Lookin' good Larry...now let's get down to business; now that you're not using  your WSM's how much you want for them?



Well until the arsenal of Primos is up to par, I'll be keeping the WSM's for big (more than one cooker necessary) cooks.  So unless the price is right, they'll be staying at the Wolfe Den for now.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 27, 2007)

Food looks great Larry.

Has Weber contacted you with any counter offers or anything ?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 27, 2007)

Yup lets EAT. what is woos?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Yup lets EAT. what is woos?



Worcestershire sauce


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 27, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":zlpw5w55]Yup lets EAT. what is woos?



Worcestershire sauce[/quote:zlpw5w55]

Oh, I was tinkin some da oriental stuff


----------



## john a (Apr 27, 2007)

That's some very good looking chow, or as JB would say "dats gooooood loooking".   

Hey JB


----------

